# Gulf of Morbihan



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Were looking forward to our 2006 french trip but intend to stop of at the gulf of morbihan, Has anyone stayed in this area and could recommend some places to stay with access to a nice beach.

Putties


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I can't believe no one has visited this part of brittanny or possibly there are no sites that have made an impression. If not I had better change my itinary.

Putties


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

putties said:


> I can't believe no one has visited this part of brittanny or possibly there are no sites that have made an impression. If not I had better change my itinary.
> 
> Putties


Go for it , you can be the first to give a review :wink:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

*gulf of morhiban*

Can't help with that one. Most of the sites there are huge and noisy. A little further east towards La Baule, which has a huge sandy beach, there are loads of smaller sites and many many aires and parking places on the numerous beaches. It is beautiful and not crowded with Brits. Last year I worked on a Castels de Castels site at La Turballe called Parc St. Brigitte. It is a fantastic site with a quiet bar and a covered swimming pool. It is a 5 minute drive to the fishing town of La Turballe with enough beaches for all needs (including a naturist one ) You can get a carte privelege from Castels for 10 euros which allows two people with hook up for 16 euros a night. The sites they have are generally the best there is. Ring 003323160320 to order a card or you can get one from the Caravan Club but only if you book a ferry with them ( I wouldn't ) The card cannot be used in July and August


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Putties

We stayed at Camping Le Bohat, Sarzeau last July. A very nice clean site with good facilities and friendly english speaking staff. Beaches are a mile or so away, see their website http://www.campinglebohat.com/


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nearest we stayed, for quite a while, was in central Brittany at Lake Guerledan:
http://campingnautic.free.fr/Fra/Bienvenue.htm
There's a popular spot nearby where motorhomes park up for the day, maybe longer, and watch the water skiing, picnic, etc.

But we popped down to Vannes, Carnac and Lorient. Plenty to do and see, though busy in peak season. Submarine museum was shut when we visited, unfortunately.

Dave


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

You could try Le Croisic, peninsula at the eastern end of that stretch of coast, campsite called L'Ocean, within walking distance of town, lots of options for eating and drinking, campsite ok.

8)


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Its an interesting area where you could potter around for days, Plenty of places suitable for wild camping, have enjoyed Arzon, Kerpont,Roaliguen and Landrezac. Plenty of sandy beaches. Sorry no experience of commercial camping in the area but sure that there are plenty.
Enjoy your trip Ray.


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Discount card*

Billym - the privelege card you talk about - is it like a discount type card and how much is it? Most importantly - the sites are they big and commercial because that's not the type we aim to stay on.

Thanks we are going on a long trip and are doing anything to try and save the euros!!


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Vive Le camping Car Facts

Putties


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The cards cost ten euros and give a good discount although not sure how much. The sites are expensive and are in Chateau grounds or similar. Have a look at www.les-castels.com


----------



## obrienclonolea (May 1, 2005)

Hi.

We Stayed at an Aire in Locmariaquer on the North side in 2005 Its beside a beach and there is a camping site nearby, do not know how good it is, but nice area for walking and a nice little fishing village within walking distance. Also stayed in Arzon near harbour also nice area.

obrienclonolea


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at the aires at Carnac and L'Orient. Both splendid places to visit. Also visited other towns in the general area. If you need more info drop us a quick pm.

You'll love it, it's a lovely area.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

*Morbihan*

Hi, I don't know if you have been on your hols yet, but just found your question, we have stayed in Morbihan itself three times, it's a beautiful town by the canal, with plenty of sights to see, canoes to hire, restaurants, and free live entertainment every Friday night in the town square in the summer. There is a municipal site which is around E5 a night, showers etc are fine, good pitches, very friendly people, tennis courts, play area for the kids and very safe, would recommend a trip to the nearby resistance museum, no beaches nearby though, but plenty of other things to do, I hope this helps, Kerry


----------



## 97434 (Jan 25, 2006)

Went last year and stopped at 2 sites Camping Penboch at Arradon near Vannes, right on the gulf good site, good swimming complex, nice walks etc access to beach. Then moved onto Camping Del La Plage at La Trinite su mer good site, excellent beach, swimming complex not so good. An excellent area places not to miss Vannes, Auray old town, Carnac and the Cote Sauvage/Quiberon. Going back again last week May/June possibly Carnac Plage area. 

Have a good trip and if you enjoy ses food don't miss the fish market at La Trinite.

best of luck Enry


----------

